# Anybody here from Australia?



## lordson (Oct 22, 2007)

Seems like mainly Americans on this forum, anybody here From Australia? and where from?

I'm in Melbourne


----------



## bmwardo (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello, I am not from Australia, but my wife is.  I lived in Sydney for a while with her while I studied at Macquarie Uni.  She lived in Melbourne for about 7 years when she was young but spent most of her time around Sydney.  Our plan is to move back to AUS once I am done with school and once she gets citizenship over here.  We miss Australia, especially since we are getting into the cold season


----------



## WildSpirit (Jan 8, 2008)

I am, I am from brisbane 

Ainslie


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, there are Garbz, Xmetal, fadingaway1986, jemmy, luckydog, HoboSyke, Philip Weir, essjayyell, Miaow, 391615 ... just to name a few of the top Australian posters.

If you look for other members in your location, go to "Members List", once that list show, there is a "Search Members" button on the right, when that is open, got to "Advanced Search", and into the new window that opens then you can just fill "Australia" into the "location" line. If you then want to find out who the most active (now or in the past, there the system does not make any difference) members, let the system order the list by "Posts" and you're there.


----------



## domromer (Jan 8, 2008)

Formerly Sydney(Newtown/Manly) now in Oregon.


----------



## dklod (Jan 10, 2008)

Sydney here.


----------



## quad b (Jan 12, 2008)

i'm in between sydney and wollongong (south of sydney just incase you didnt know that)


----------



## luckydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Newcastle, here!!!


----------

